# Good luck Hannah!



## Redkite

Hope all goes well with your induction tomorrow and you have a quick and easy delivery . How is your BP?

xx


----------



## Northerner

Good luck from me also Hannah!  I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Steff

And a good luck from me to Hannah, x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Hannah good luck tom, I shall be thinking of you


----------



## grainger

Thanks all . Can't decide if I'm excited or terrified lol. I think my husband is looking forward to not having to go to work tomorrow more than anything!!

Had sweep yesterday so hoping that might kick start me today/tomorrow lol - nothing yet tho. BP is still high but hasn't increased since last week so they are happy with that for now. 

God willing - I'll have some lovely news of our new arrival early next week for you all. Thank you so much for all the support you've given - it's kept me sane!


----------



## Northerner

I hope it is a wonderful experience for you all, and don't worry - I've heard it's just like shelling peas and that women greatly exaggerate it  Only joking!!!!


----------



## Bloden

Good luck, Grainger. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good luck Hannah.


----------



## tabbicles

Good luck from me too! Only just got back on this so not really spoken with you but it is very exciting! Hope it all goes well x


----------



## delb t

Aww best of luck- how exciting [makes me feel old mine are 20 and 17 now]


----------



## newbs

Good luck.  I look forward to hearing your exciting news!


----------



## grainger

Thanks all! As you can tell it's not a quick process lol. Doing good tho, baby seems happy and I have started getting contractions now and the gel stuff has worked - now they want me active so many hours bouncing on a ball to come I think!

I've done my research and can with total confidence say that it's impossible to sleep on a maternity ward :-(. But... Hubby on his way back in and we are hopeful that we'll meet our little one in the next 24 hours! 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Steff

Morning Hannah, lovely to hear from you Hun live from the hospital hehe,all the best for the very exciting times for you xx


----------



## Northerner

Wishing you all the best Hannah!


----------



## Bloden

How exciting... Bet you can't wait now! We're all rooting for you.


----------



## Redkite

Ooh thanks for the update, it's like "One Born"!  Hope you have your lovely baby in your arms before too long


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Hannah hope you ok and all is going well, hopefully not still ballancing on a ball !! I am so excited for you and cant wait to hear from you  x


----------



## Cleo

Good luck Hannah !! Thinking of you. ! X


----------



## Hanmillmum

Good luck, it'll be worth all the hard work when you have him in your arms


----------



## AlisonM

Hope all is progressing well Hannah and you'll soon be cuddling your little man.


----------



## grainger

Good morning all!

Thanks for all the support - delighted to be able to say after a traumatic, very  long labour resulting in a c-section Joshua John was born at 6.51pm yesterday weighing a healthy 7lbs 12ozs. 

He is without doubt the most amazing little boy ever and we feel incredibly blessed and lucky 

Anyway - just thought I'd pass on the good news!

Xx


----------



## Steff

Great news many congratulations x


----------



## Tina63

Wonderful news Hannah, warmest congratulations to all 3 of you.  Have been watching and waiting eagerly for news.  I remember feeling sympathy for all other mothers on the ward because my baby was the most beautiful ever born and they must all feel incredibly jealous.  Sounds like you have found that same instant love!

Enjoy every second.  They are 6ft monsters before you know it!

Congratulations again.

Tina xxx


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Thanks for all the support - delighted to be able to say after a traumatic, very  long labour resulting in a c-section Joshua John was born at 6.51pm yesterday weighing a healthy 7lbs 12ozs.
> 
> He is without doubt the most amazing little boy ever and we feel incredibly blessed and lucky
> 
> Anyway - just thought I'd pass on the good news!
> 
> Xx



That is wonderful news Hannah, absolutely thrilled and happy for you all! Many congratulations!


----------



## Redkite

Lovely news Hannah, congratulations . Hope you're soon home enjoying life as a family....


----------



## Bloden

How fab! Congratulations to you and hubby.


----------



## AlisonF

Congratulations


----------



## bev

Congratulations!Bev


----------



## AlisonM

Wonderful news to hear Hannah, many congratulations.


----------



## Hanmillmum

Lovely news Hannah! Congratulations to the new parents  you must post some piccies once you get settled back at home


----------



## newbs

Congratulations!


----------



## Vix

Great news, congratulations! So to hear about your troubles but sounds like all is ok with you and Joshua now? xx


----------



## grainger

Hey morning all!

Sorry for delayed response. Thank you for all the lovely messages! We are now all home after being discharged on Monday night which in one sense is fantastic but in another is a little  I have no idea what I'm doing!

Baby Josh is doing fantastically well, all his early blood glucose tests came back well and his next one I believe is Thursday. He's definitely got a pair of lungs on him too lol. Admittedly I'm biased but do believe he is the most absolutely beautiful baby boy.

I'm in recovery at home now, hadn't really considered what having a c-sec would involve so I'm finding it pretty frustrating but hopefully will heal quickly without too many issues.

How is everyone else? I hope doing well?

xx


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear you are at home Hannah  I hope you recover quickly, and that he learns to sleep peacefully when you need the rest!


----------



## tabbicles

Congratulations! I remember how the first 3 months were a blur as I had no idea what I was doing and was a nervous wreck! Still it all came naturally  This time I will enjoy and remember it more I hope! Xx


----------



## Cleo

A very big congratulations to you Hannah ! Glad to,hear that you're home now and all is well.  I know what you mean about being overwhelmed  but every moment is so precious isn't it ? I can stare at Isaac for hours lol ! 

Hope you're recovering well from the C section and that breast feeding hasn't messed up your sugars too much.  I'm finding it really weird to "let go" of the tight control I had throughout the pregnancy ! So strange having hypos when you're engaging in an activity that consists of you sitting on a couch ?!? 

Dina x


----------

